# Going on a road trip today......



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin::Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Is there some special purpose for your road trip???? B)B) Have a great time!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

♥♥♥--wishing you sunshine and Kitzi will be thinking very hard about you! Kisses to Mercedes.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am at my "Witts End":HistericalSmiley::innocent:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmmm..what are you up to, Cathy?? Could it be??...:Waiting::wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh, this is a fun game!!

Have a safe trip and lots of fun. I guess you are taking the Beemer?

Dusty says hi to his offspring!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Oh, this is a fun game!!
> 
> Have a safe trip and lots of fun. I guess you are taking the Beemer?
> 
> Dusty says hi to his offspring!


nope, taking the Toyota:thumbsup::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Wellllll, I think you should take the Beemer. If I was there, I'd take the Beemer.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I love the sound of that one. Enjoy the road trip  Can't wait to see how it went


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hm, do I need to make another "name badge"?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, the suspense! I love it... and can't take it too long LOL


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

We are home:chili:meet TNT's At Witts End:wub:she was being held for show but did not grow. She is 5 months and 3.5 pounds of love:wub:her tail has not stopped wagging since we got home:chili:I think we are going to keep the name Whitney:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG....she is precious and I love the name Whitney, you should keep it. Congratulations on your new baby!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was keepin' my mouth (and Tyler's) shut. She's so "whittle." :wub::wub: Love the name Whitney for her. I knew that the second you saw that little girl, you were a goner. :tender: She is so beautiful. Just what I'd look for in a pup. If you decide you have too many pooches, just give me a call and prepare to send her over with TNT's blessing of course. Many think I'm sorely needing company for Tyler. Congrats, Cathy!:chili: BTW, need to change your avatar to include Whitney


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Cathy - did y'all get to meet JR while you were with Theresa?

And who are Miss Whitney's parents?

Beemer lost out huh? My son still likes Ferari! But Whitney is a great name, don't blame you!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

She is such a cutie!! :wub: Congrats on your new addition!:dancing banana::sHa_banana:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Cathy, what a shock!! I had no idea..but I'm so happy.:wub: She is gorgeous!!:chili::chili: I love the name "Whitney". I hope you are bringing her to HH because I want to see her. I'm bringing Eva! :chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Dang it...i should have checked SM sooner...i would have taken the Beemer too!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Cathy, congratulations, she is just absolutely adorable.:wub: As I was reading through the posts I was guessing that you might be going to pick up a wee one. So glad I was right. When I finally got to the picture post I got the chills, she is sooooooooooooo cute. Lucky you. How many does that make now, 4?????


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

lynda said:


> Oh Cathy, congratulations, she is just absolutely adorable.:wub: As I was reading through the posts I was guessing that you might be going to pick up a wee one. So glad I was right. When I finally got to the picture post I got the chills, she is sooooooooooooo cute. Lucky you. How many does that make now, 4?????


Yes we are 3malts and 1 pom:wub:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Cathy she is soooooooo precious. No one could resist that little angel. Enjoy your new baby!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Am I the last person to find these things out? :w00t:


Whitney is absolutely precious!!!!! :wub::aktion033: Congrats!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Cathy! Oh she is gorgeous. You lucky little sneak. I love her name and I want her! I'm so happy for you. How does Princess Mercedes like her new little sister? And how about the boys? Theresa does make pretty babies!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Mercedes is warming up to Whitney. The boys are fine with her. Whitney is a perfect fit for my pack. She likes to be with other dogs. She is very loving, calm, and easy going. She is also a good eater:chili: Theresa has wonderful puppies:wub:


----------

